# Please help!



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I know I Haven't been around much, but so much has been going on with work, and on top of it, Louis is not eating anything. I am getting so depressed about it, the other night I had to force feed him nutrical with a syringe (he hates that stuff also). He hates when I have to give him meds etc. through a syringe. He will eat a natural balance roll though, when his stomach isn't gurgling. I know the stomach upsetness and loss of appetite if part of his MVD, which scares me because I guess that means he is becoming symptomatic. I just dont know what to do because the vets do not understand what is going on with him. His bloodowork is ok, but I know he isn't ok. I went out a spent a fortune on brown eggs, greek yogurt, grass fed beef, sweet potatoes, and other supplements hoping that I could home cook for him. I froze little batches and he just will not touch the stuff! I am working 75 hours a week and I am depending a lot on my husband and family to help take care of the babies, but I just don't know what to do anymore except for force feed him. I know the only other thing he will eat is raw diet, but I guess that's bad for him since he has a compromised liver. Would the Stella and Chewy's freeze dried be ok for him? I just need any advice I can get. I don't know what to do, and he is too small to not be eating. He literally would just starve if I didnt force him to eat. My poor sweet baby


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would be more leaning towards an issue like IBD with the inappetant, tummy issues, and normal labwork. This is not an uncommon process to go on along with MVD. You can talk to your vet about trying some simple treatments like antacids and anti-nausea medications along with a low fat diet. Past that you really need to consult with an internist and possibly do some workup to know exactly why he is having these issues. Most dogs with symptomatic MVD actually have other issues (inflammatory) that can be seen with MVD in Maltese.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So sorry to hear about little Louis. What about giving him a couple of hours before his meals, plain organic yogurt in the syringe. The vet always makes me give CeeCee that before any meds, like antibiotics or pain meds. It may help his little tummy and CeeCee loves it. I use the no sugar added kind.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

oh brooke, im so sorry to hear that louis isnt eating.. i have no advice for you but just know that im thinking about you and your little louis! hugs!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Brooke, I'm so sorry you are having to go through this with little Louis! Try not to worry too much, the stress can rub off on your fluffs! And.....Jackie is probably right about possible IBD or other tummy upset. When Stuart's tummy starts gurgling a lot I give him brown rice cakes....for some reason that seems to settle it right down. And he loves them as a treat. Even Reina likes them, and she is much pickier than Stuart. I keep pepcid on hand for him in case the rice cakes don't work, but so far I haven't had to use it.

Regarding food, If I were in your situation, I would use Dr. Dodds liver cleansing recipe (even tho his blood work is good)......its a nice bland diet for him (white fish, white potato, sweet potato). I would stay away from beef.....its a little harder on the liver. Also, mine love the Orijen 6 Fresh Fish - its a high protein, grain free food and good for allergies, too. 

I hope he is feeling better soon and your work hours become more reasonable. Hugs to you and Louis! :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am here in moral support only, as I don't know what to do for him. I just know I love Louis and want him to be healthy!!! :grouphug: 

And I guess working that much makes it even more stressful on you. :bysmilie: Wish I could help more. I'll say a prayer for you guys.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Brooke,

I am so sorry, Ellie has MVD and was just dx with IBD, I was up with her all night and we are off to the vet this morning. She was very restless and vomited once last night. I hope Louis feels better soon.

Cathy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about Louis... Sometimes Kodie doesnt want to eat either but not to the extent that your little one is having. I hope the suggestions already given to you and the doctors can help Louis to feel more comfortable. Keep us updated on Louis. :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Poor Luis, he needs to feel better soon.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

you guys are so sweet and really the support helps. I have tried Dr. Dodd's diet, and he wont eat it. Last night I made him some eggs, and if I put them in my hand and if the other dogs are going after them, he will eat them. If i take him somewhere along to try and eat, he completely refuses. It totally breaks my heart, that I literally have to depend on Maya to get him to eat. 

I tried the Orijen Fish (I had to order it online). They actually all liked it, but the pieces were too big for Louis so he stopped eating it. Also, I was reading that Salmon has high copper, and that copper is bad for the liver (and that's the main ingredient). I was surprised about this salmon thing. I also answered my question about raw diet. Because the liver filters the bacteria that has been ingested (which raw irregardless will have bacteria) so with a dog who has a compromised liver, raw doesn't sound like the best option, even though he would love to eat it. 

I just don't know what to do, Im thinking that I will start feeding more canned anyways, and continue to feed him the NB rolls until he stops eating them. I will definitely try the brown rice cakes! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm sorry Brooke, I know how distressing this can be. Have you tried the baby food chicken sticks? When Frosty was so sick and not eating sometimes I could get one of those down him. It would work as a temporary food. 

Shoni likes Karma (by the Innova co.) it is Organic. It is big pieces but you could crack them with a hammer and put liquid on it. Put some of the kibbles in a plastic bag to hit them so it won't go all over. I get samples at the pet store to try.

How about the puppy milk formula you can buy? If he won't eat at all something like that would keep him going. Greek yogurt has a lot more protein and less calcium by the way. It is a neat texture but not as good for probiotics and calcium.

I hope this passes and Louis returns to his old self! :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Brooke, Tanner is asymptomatic MVD and periodically will not eat. I found that rotating his food was helpful. He gets Ckn Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Senior, Canidae Platinum, Avoderm Vegetarian & Rice & Ckn. Halo's Spots Stew is also good, just pricy. All that is canned food, only occasionally will he eat kibble, like if I tell him it's Chicken Treats. Tanner never eats beef, only chicken and only food with less than 8% protein.

I hope Louis feels better. I know how scarey it is when they won't eat.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you tried Halo Spot's Stew canned chicken? It's pretty low in protein and even though it grosses me out, Nikki loves it. I sometimes give it to her if I run out of home cooked food. 

For tummy upset, what about ginger or honey? New Chapter makes a ginger syrup with honey that works just great.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You may want to check into Dr. Harvey's. You can as much or as little protein as you want. It's like home cooking without the work.

Also, check into Animal Essentials Ginger/Mint Tonic. I've had such great results from that for upset tummies. My vet says it works faster than Pepcid.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry that she is not doing well. I will keep her in my prayers. :hugging:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am sorry you are going through this! The most important thing is to get him to eat. So, do what ever it takes to get him to eat weather it is raw or a Mcdonalds. They can't live with out food or water.

rayer:


----------

